# things i offer to replace....



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

"it still works tho"


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> "it still works tho"


:no:I'd at least sell them a auto close valve or a dang water alarm or something..... looks like early to mid-80's there......


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

1982 and i was thinking a sump pump . hahaha


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Just pulled this thing out the other day. Been telling the customer to replace it for two years. Got the call that it was leaking bad at 3am. Go figure


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

younger-plumber said:


> 1982 and i was thinking a sump pump . hahaha


They didn't want to put in a new one ? I was 19 when that was installed I'm 50 today it's time to replace with one that is more efficient and gives them peace of mind? How many people do you that still drive a car from 1982.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

suzie said:


> They didn't want to put in a new one ? I was 19 when that was installed I'm 50 today it's time to replace with one that is more efficient and gives them peace of mind? How many people do you that still drive a car from 1982.


It happens all the time where I'm at. People refuse to spend the money until they have no other choice


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I pulled out a Ruud Monel from the 50's last summer.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

MTDUNN said:


> I pulled out a Ruud Monel from the 50's last summer.


Was it leaking?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Was it leaking?


No, actually the burner fell off


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> No, actually the burner fell off


of course it did. The tank was installed on its side.:whistling2:


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

AKdaplumba said:


> of course it did. The tank was installed on its side.:whistling2:


Is that a door on the ceiling?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

AKdaplumba said:


> of course it did. The tank was installed on its side.:whistling2:


May be the fog in my head this morning. But what does that mean exactly?


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Got a call for no hot water last night and find this. A. O. Smith that was installed in 1989. No covers to be found, keeps tripping breakers. I told the owner that it needs to go. The guy said he didnt want to pay for a new one so I replaced the elements like he wanted. I told him it might not fix the problem. Sure enough he calls me this morning and says its still tripping breakers. I told him to call me when he wants to listen to my advice and replace it.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

incarnatopnh said:


> Got a call for no hot water last night and find this. A. O. Smith that was installed in 1989. No covers to be found, keeps tripping breakers. I told the owner that it needs to go. The guy said he didnt want to pay for a new one so I replaced the elements like he wanted. I told him it might not fix the problem. Sure enough he calls me this morning and says its still tripping breakers. I told him to call me when he wants to listen to my advice and replace it.


I am shocked you actually worked on that thing. I would have said replace or nothing. If that thing were to cause a fire you would be potentially liable being you were the last one to service it. That is true in Texas, at least. But maybe you live in a place where people aren't so damn sue happy like they are in Houston. Looks like the T&P drain goes up hill and like it has rust above the upper element on the jacket.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I am shocked you actually worked on that thing. I would have said replace or nothing. If that thing were to cause a fire you would be potentially liable being you were the last one to service it. That is true in Texas, at least. But maybe you live in a place where people aren't so damn sue happy like they are in Houston. Looks like the T&P drain goes up hill and like it has rust above the upper element on the jacket.


We are still working on furnaces and boilers that were installed in the 1920's. For a lot of people here it's a matter of fixing rather than replacing


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

incarnatopnh said:


> We are still working on furnaces and boilers that were installed in the 1920's. For a lot of people here it's a matter of fixing rather than replacing


Same here... finally replaced a coal converted boiler due no parts available for radiant burner after its flooded.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Same here... finally replaced a coal converted boiler due no parts available for radiant burner after its flooded.


Thats why when I replace those old units I grab anything off of them that may be of use in the middle of the night. I dont like using old parts but sometimes it saves the day


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

incarnatopnh said:


> Thats why when I replace those old units I grab anything off of them that may be of use in the middle of the night. I dont like using old parts but sometimes it saves the day


You have ceremics for old style radiant burner??


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

A rotted out old tank style water heater is a little different then an old furnace or boiler that functions but may need work every now and then. When I was still living up in cold country I, too, worked on 60 or 70 year old boilers because they were still working properly but just needed maintenance. All I was getting at was on an old water heater like the one in the photo, especially an electric one, I am extremely hesitant to do anything other than replace it because I can be sued if something happens after I leave even if it is no fault of my own. 

Granted, anyone can sue you for anything but the way the lawyers have structured it in Texas the journeyman plumber and the master plumber can be held liable for repairing a water heater and leaving it in that condition knowing that it is out of code and a potential danger because we are the professional, even if the customer asked us to just repair it. They have drilled that into our head at continuing ed classes. The "Cradle to Grave" act is what it is called. From the time we touch it until it is replaced or we are dead we are liable for that plumbing fixture or piping. That was my only point. 

I do not slight anyone for doing what the customer asks you to do within reason. I merely said what I would have done.

I have repaired 40 year old faucets, but with the liability factor I am just not going to take a chance in Houston repairing a rotted out water heater. 

Having said that, I know many so-called service plumbers today who do not actually service things but only replace them no matter if they can be serviced or not. In my opinion, those guys are not plumbers, but just installers. If you cannot properly diagnose and at least offer a repair for most things then you are not a true plumber.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I, too, save parts off of old water heaters and other plumbing fixtures for the same reason stated. At 8 o'clock at night having an extra thermostat wire for electric water heater or a horse shoe clip for a Moen tub faucet is a lifesaver.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes. I try to keep as many used parts for.old heating systems in the shop. About 1/3 of the heating systems I work on are over 70 years old. Keep in mind I do hvac as well. I work on a lot of old gravity systems and coal conversions


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Oldest I ever replaced was from the mid sixties probably 5 years ago. Crazy how some tanks last forever and others a few years...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

incarnatopnh said:


> Yes. I try to keep as many used parts for.old heating systems in the shop. About 1/3 of the heating systems I work on are over 70 years old. Keep in mind I do hvac as well. I work on a lot of old gravity systems and coal conversions


Good to know..


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Will said:


> Oldest I ever replaced was from the mid sixties probably 5 years ago. Crazy how some tanks last forever and others a few years...


Yup. Not the units of today though. The oldest I have replaced was a 1964 Rheem. Replaced it in '06. The only thing wrong was the dip tube finally rotted off. I had yo do a double take when I looked at the serial number. The customer said it was the original tank. Awesome.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

The oldest I ever did was a 1932 electric made by Strauss co it was built like a tank very heavy it had the original elements as they where dry porcelain that went into tubes in the tank prety cool how long some whs last


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I repair alot of stuff, but I draw the line on some things. 

I have no problem telling a customer I will not repair something. They pay me for my time,my knowledge and my experience.

Why spend $200 on new elements and thermostats for a 25 year old water heater when the national average for the tank is 8-10 years. Spend $200 dollars to repair a tank that could fail in 6 months when you can replace it for $850 and get a 6 year warranty.

I will not repair 60 year old shower valves either. The stems are usually completly worn out and have more side to side play than inward. Replacement stems will generally cost as much as a new shower valve and it is not uncommon for them to cost more. By the time I go on a quest for the stems and get them and return the labor diffrence is a wash. 

If it's not broke don't fix it, but if it will improve function and eliminate a future problem stick a new one in.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

plumberpro said:


> The oldest I ever did was a 1932 electric made by Strauss co it was built like a tank very heavy it had the original elements as they where dry porcelain that went into tubes in the tank prety cool how long some whs last


Daaamn!! That's insane. Any photos?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

PlungerJockey said:


> I repair alot of stuff, but I draw the line on some things. I have no problem telling a customer I will not repair something. They pay me for my time,my knowledge and my experience. Why spend $200 on new elements and thermostats for a 25 year old water heater when the national average for the tank is 8-10 years. Spend $200 dollars to repair a tank that could fail in 6 months when you can replace it for $850 and get a 6 year warranty. I will not repair 60 year old shower valves either. The stems are usually completly worn out and have more side to side play than inward. Replacement stems will generally cost as much as a new shower valve and it is not uncommon for them to cost more. By the time I go on a quest for the stems and get them and return the labor diffrence is a wash. If it's not broke don't fix it, but if it will improve function and eliminate a future problem stick a new one in.


 Jockey , I'm in total agreement ! Sure I can fix an old faucet or change out some elements and any toilet etc..

But how much good am I really doing a customer when that Moen faucet is completely rotted out all the way down to the lav or that heater is dated "19xx" or the parts in that calcium filled ,stained wreck of a toilet is just something the customer feels comfy on? 
How about when you go to the call about the disposer that is leaking at the bottom ? 
" it's the original from 1985 " 
" Sir, the seals and casing have rotted away. No way to fix it " 
" but it's never given us any problem! Why don't you just fix it , it's not a big leak " 
" sir , there is no way , nothing to fix with, it's time to replace " 
" You rip-off artist are all the same ! You don't know how to fix anything all you want is money ! In the good ole days , we would fix everything and make it last forever and Blah,Blah!blah !! " 

Yeah mister, my life goal is to be under your nasty ass sink , laying in your old dog's hair & piss to make a lousy $100. You found out my diabolical life retirement plan.

Jesus save us .


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

saved this tag off a 1932 electric wh


----------



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

plumberpro said:


> saved this tag off a 1932 electric wh
> 
> View attachment 29204


Wow. Never heard of anything lasting this long. Nice polishing btw


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks it still had the original elements the tank started to leak took 3 guys to get it out if basement over 1/8 thick steel wish I had a pic of the tank


----------

